
Show HN: Forms – Drag-and-drop database applications (with scripting) - semperdark
https://www.sonadier.com/forms/
======
semperdark
Forms is a drag-and-drop database application builder meant to abstract users
and developers from the same repetitive CRUD code. If you're familiar with
Microsoft Access, it's like that except it's web-based and handles user
management/permissions. Developers can immediately start writing code for
their business logic. We have a full JavaScript API for interfacing with our
servers, and presenting forms and submissions like models.

We posted here about a year ago with a somewhat hacked-together previous
version. Since then we've added Zapier Support, Custom Scripting, Reports (we
call them reports, but they are more like database views), and Report-based
permissions. That last one means you can do interesting things like allowing a
group of users to access only orders in the northeast.

------
Gys
I had a quick look at the ToS and do not see anything about uptime guaranties
? Synchronized backups to other geographic locations ? How about optionally
making a local backup of all the data ? And how secure it is on your servers
anyway ? Things like this are very to businesses.

~~~
semperdark
We've been working on documenting platform specifics pretty heavily at
info.sonadier.com, but I hadn't thought to document business guarantees. Thank
you for the heads up! They should be added shortly.

~~~
Gys
Maybe something like 'x companies with y users are using this every day' helps
as well. With some specific company names and testimonials and/or specific use
cases.

